# do we have fibromyalgia???



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Read wikipedia's write-up on fibromyalgia. It is really interesting. Supposedly it has symptoms that closely resemble dp/dr such as "brain fog", cognitive disturbances, poor memory, poor sleep patterns, exhaustion, depression, anxiety etc etc. Even early childhood onset - which a lot of people here claim they had bouts of dp/dr in their younger years. It is a bit lengthy, but it really makes you wonder once you've read it.


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

hm, I am starting to wonder about this too.
My joints are always hurting when I'm super stressed.
I don't know, though. sigh.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

From what I have read, fibromyalgia is just a doctors way of saying I dont know whats wrong with you.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

If I have fibromyalga, then mother nature can kiss my butt. :x


----------



## HereNotHere (Mar 3, 2009)

From high anxiety you can get musculo-skeletal conditions (like fibromyalgia or myofascial pain) from chronically contracting certain muscles or muscle groups. If it's bad enough, it can cause chronic pain. Being in chronic pain can cause you to be in a sort of disconnected pain fog. I am not sure if the pain fog is the same as DP, but it seems like there are different levels and types of experiences in DP, and the pain fog could be one of them.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Hmmm, well maybe there are similarities, especially in terminology, that are not really related to dp and dr...but at least there was a nice picture of a half-nekked lady on that write-up :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

flat said:


> Hmmm, well maybe there are similarities, especially in terminology, that are not really related to dp and dr...but at least there was a nice picture of a half-nekked lady on that write-up :mrgreen:


I think this has been asked before. I think Fibromyalgia has been debated, but something DOES exist. There is actual medication specifically for it and they make a specific point on US TV adverts that "this is not an antidepressant" -- I suppose because taking an antidepressant has such stigma attached to it. :roll: But some have debated that fibromyalgia is a form of depression. I fit many of the criteria, but my muscle pains are tension, endless tension for which I have to do yoga and try to relax more. (right - cough - works wonders :| ).

I would say Fibromyalgia is considered a medical not a psychiatric problem. My guess is few if any people on this board have this. And also I think it is sometimes used as a "catch all" diagnosis when doctors are stumped. They key complaint is serious muscle pain.

But I suppose DP/DR can be secondary symptoms to so many things ... who knows ... but I don't think we have this.
But as I now always say as a disclaimer: I may be full of hooey. :mrgreen:


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

I know that I don't


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I know that I usually hold a lot of tension in my body when I'm stressed, so it feels like I have some muscle/fiber ailment. Also, any background inharmonious noise automatically causes me to tense up, and I may not even be consciously aware of it. Being around people who put off a negative mood makes me tense up and then I feel my muscles tighten. I did get detoxed for heavy metals years ago and some body aches did remit a bit. If I can calm my mind down, my body follows.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Do people with DPD have fibromyalgia? Short answer: No. Long answer: Noooooooooooo, because the criteria for diagnosing one rules out the other. Although it is possible for someone to have both as they are distinct clinical entities.


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't think we do, really.
A family friend of mine has fibromyalgia and she gets heart attacks quite often.
I've never had a heart attack myself.
I'm no expert, though.


----------



## lyn (Aug 14, 2007)

I for one do in fact have fibromyalgia. I got it due to extreme high anxiety for what was going on in my life at the time. And in the same developed dp earlier than fibro as memory serves me. They can go hand in hand with how one gets each. Ways to detect Fibro is for a Dr. to test the pressure points, 18 of them. Each are very painful to slight pressure. My massage therapist took Fibromyalgia in her schooling and can release the pain to some extent. Fatigue, aches, mental problems, digestive problems are most common with Fibro. Minute by minute....

Lyn


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm sorry that you have to go through that


----------



## lyn (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks Realiity, way I see it many others in this world are so much worse off so onward I go. Thanks for your reply


----------

